# Protein Allergy?



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Tuckerbear1 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has a golden with a protein allergy - ear infections, licks feet, bum, etc ...
> 
> Have you done a food trial? What did you use? Did you use what they have at the vet's office (I think it's called prescription diet) or did you do your own food trial? What did you use?
> 
> ...



Not personally, but I've seen severe cases in a lab setting. I can't offer experiential advice, although limited studies point out that allergies are caused by processed diets (incl. proteins) rather than the protein itself...

some people though swear by raw food...don't want to recommend it or not.

Instead of trial and error you could try the Nutriscan: Welcome to Nutriscan - Dog Food Sensitivity Kit 

Perhaps this article will also help with some advice:

How to Heal Your Pet's Food Allergy


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

CITIgolden said:


> Not personally, but I've seen severe cases in a lab setting. I can't offer experiential advice, although limited studies point out that allergies are caused by processed diets (incl. proteins) rather than the protein itself...
> 
> some people though swear by raw food...don't want to recommend it or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much CITI. It was actually the vet who explained that he is likely allergic to protein based on his symptoms. I didn't realize there was a home sensitivity kit, so I will certainly check that out. And thank you for the article recommendation as well! =)


----------



## BlueChopper (Apr 15, 2013)

I wouldn't put him on the prescription diet, those foods are filled with junk. A raw diet is the best possible diet for a dog, a raw diet will clear up allergies.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

My understanding is that proteins are more often the source of an allergy or intolerance than other ingredients. That said, I have a lab who developed an intolerance to chicken and Bentley, my golden, who seems to have real itching and ear problems on grain-heavy formulas.

We did not do go through formal tests or use special foods to come to this conclusion. Tests can be semi-accurate at best in dogs and humans. I do some rotational feeding and I began to suspect my lab's chicken intolerance when she started having problems with every food that contained chicken. I kept her on a fish-based kibble for 4 months and then tried the most bare bones chicken formula I could (California Natural). She still had problems even with that. For the last year I've fed food with no chicken, chicken meal, chicken flavoring, chicken fat or eggs; and all has been fine. 

With Bentley, once I started grain-free and lower carb foods, his issues improved also.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I wouldn't do the perscription diets, IMO in MOST cases they are a scam and are either not needed, or extremely simple changes can be made to a current kibble, they are also often filled with low quality ingredients for a high quality price. Most of the food allergies are to meats, often chicken, more than to grains, however some grains that are common to be contaminated with mycotoxins, which can progress or even suspected to cause allergies, such as field corn. My old dog Macin was against the odds and was allergic to mostly grains, corn, wheat, rice, barley, soy, canola, yeast and Afew white fish. I think we did a raw diet at around 2 years of age and the next 16 years no problems at all, unless he stole people food. I would definately recommend a raw feeding trial, starting with a less common allergen like pork or turkey, rather than chicken. Each week add a new meat. If you can I would definately stick with a raw diet because in my experience dogs with allergies, seasonal or otherwise seem to do better on it. I don't know if dog food sensitivity tests are like human ones, but the human ones are very inconsistent in results and can say you are sensitive to something you have absolutely no issues with


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Tuco said:


> I wouldn't do the perscription diets, IMO in MOST cases they are a scam and are either not needed, or extremely simple changes can be made to a current kibble, they are also often filled with low quality ingredients for a high quality price. Most of the food allergies are to meats, often chicken, more than to grains, however some grains that are common to be contaminated with mycotoxins, which can progress or even suspected to cause allergies, such as field corn. My old dog Macin was against the odds and was allergic to mostly grains, corn, wheat, rice, barley, soy, canola, yeast and Afew white fish. I think we did a raw diet at around 2 years of age and the next 16 years no problems at all, unless he stole people food. I would definately recommend a raw feeding trial, starting with a less common allergen like pork or turkey, rather than chicken. Each week add a new meat. If you can I would definately stick with a raw diet because in my experience dogs with allergies, seasonal or otherwise seem to do better on it. I don't know if dog food sensitivity tests are like human ones, but the human ones are very inconsistent in results and can say you are sensitive to something you have absolutely no issues with
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very irresponsible comment. It's been well documented that many on this forum have dogs who's quality of life has been enhanced by prescription foods. I hope nobody makes a food decision based on your asinine comment which was made to support your perpetual promotion of the raw diet. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Nairb said:


> Very irresponsible comment. It's been well documented that many on this forum have dogs who's quality of life has been enhanced by prescription foods. I hope nobody makes a food decision based on your asinine comment which was made to support your perpetual promotion of the raw diet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As I said not all, I'm talking about certain ones like weight loss perscription diets, not ones for diabetes or kidney faliure


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Tuco said:


> I wouldn't do the perscription diets, IMO in MOST cases they are a scam and are either not needed, or extremely simple changes can be made to a current kibble, they are also often filled with low quality ingredients for a high quality price. Most of the food allergies are to meats, often chicken, more than to grains, however some grains that are common to be contaminated with mycotoxins, which can progress or even suspected to cause allergies, such as field corn. My old dog Macin was against the odds and was allergic to mostly grains, corn, wheat, rice, barley, soy, canola, yeast and Afew white fish. I think we did a raw diet at around 2 years of age and the next 16 years no problems at all, unless he stole people food. I would definately recommend a raw feeding trial, starting with a less common allergen like pork or turkey, rather than chicken. Each week add a new meat. If you can I would definately stick with a raw diet because in my experience dogs with allergies, seasonal or otherwise seem to do better on it. I don't know if dog food sensitivity tests are like human ones, but the human ones are very inconsistent in results and can say you are sensitive to something you have absolutely no issues with
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tuco, what evidence can you provide to support any of the assertions made in this post?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

As I said IN MY OPINION many of them are a scam, my basis for this is that in some cases the foods can cost significantly more especially considering the price of ingredients and are either not needed or easily adaptable with a current dog food. Ie some weight loss foods cost more than expensive premium dog foods when they are primarily corn and are unnessesary in many cases because you can simply lower the ammount giving for a certain food or give a better food that's just lower in fat and higher in protien. Another example is some of the joint health ones, only difference is a little bit of added glucosamine and condrotin in many cases. And in the end the dog is getting less benefit and the owner is paying more than a higher quality dog food that naturally contains more from cartilage mixed with a glycoflex or similar supplement. Even the kidney stone ones, I heard the only different in one of them was added salt


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I'm not a raw feeder at all; but I tend to agree with Tuco on the perspective that many of the "prescription" (a term coined by the dog food manufacturers; not a definition by any governing body) foods are marketed for conditions that can be addressed by choosing a kibble with a specific guaranteed analysis off the shelf, homecooking or raw.

For example, Hill's "Prescription" Diets for weight loss, dental health, digestive health, skin health and mobility and joint health don't offer anything special in their formulas that can't be achieved through many other everyday kibbles or home-cooking. One of their more egregious examples, IMO, is their "Cardiac Health" formula. The first three ingredients are whole grain corn, pork fat and soy protein isolate. Carbohydrate percentage is 54.5%. Not even sure the logic behind that one.

I do agree there is an important slot for a few of their formulations which address serious renal and kidney problems. I am sure that the canned formulations especially have helped seriously ill dogs turn the corner. 

Overall though, there is a lot of marketing of low quality ingredient "prescription" formulas at high prices for everyday problems that can be addressed more healthily and less expensively.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Tuco said:


> As I said IN MY OPINION many of them are a scam, my basis for this is that in some cases the foods can cost significantly more especially considering the price of ingredients and are either not needed or easily adaptable with a current dog food. Ie some weight loss foods cost more than expensive premium dog foods when they are primarily corn and are unnessesary in many cases because you can simply lower the ammount giving for a certain food or give a better food that's just lower in fat and higher in protien. Another example is some of the joint health ones, only difference is a little bit of added glucosamine and condrotin in many cases. And in the end the dog is getting less benefit and the owner is paying more than a higher quality dog food that naturally contains more from cartilage mixed with a glycoflex or similar supplement. Even the kidney stone ones, I heard the only different in one of them was added salt
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok, these are just your opinions; but, what are your opinions based on? You are on here all of the time offering your opinions on a broad spectrum of canine dietary and nutrition issues. Don't you think it is reasonable to offer people some insight into your credentials? Do you expect people to actually follow your advice when they have no idea about what, if any, formal training you have in canine nutrition or how much practical experience you have breeding and/or training dogs?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I think that most people reading and posting on an internet forum nutrition section assume that personal experiences and opinions based on a variety of factors make up the bulk of the discussion. I don't really expect to see posters with "credentials" or "formal training" in canine nutrition. As far as following anyone's advice, there are usually so many varying opinions and perspectives on any one subject that I see them as a jumping off point for further thinking and researching - not blind following.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Tuco has claimed to be in vet school. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

